

Please stop pretending PHP is a good language - qnk
http://edorian.github.io/2013-10-19-Please-stop-pretending-PHP-is-a-good-language/

======
TomSawyer
If you don't like PHP, don't use it. If you're fine with PHP, but don't like
parts of it, don't use the parts of it that you don't like.

~~~
Shish2k
I like the ease of deployment, but I hate the standard library and the
language itself. Help?

------
lmm
> It’s not ok that echo 0.000001; produces 1.0E-6 and that casting it to
> string doesn’t help but putting quotes around it does.

Huhwhat? That's exactly the behaviour I would expect from a sane language.

------
NAFV_P
This was a highly disappointing article, not enough vented spleen. I'd expect
more venom and ear burning quotes from Rasmus Lerdorf.

------
dismiss21x
Please stop posting articles about this.

